# First Paid Training Horse :D



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well..this is the first time that I've sold out my services.
I won't be riding (at least I don't believe so, at least not until I'm done with what I've just started), but I think I'll still have fun while making money.

The pony is a little ~14hh gray appy cross about 18-20 (owners said he was 10). He looks sore pretty much all over and was real flinchy when I rubbed a few places on him, but he's not too bad off. He apparently has WLD in his left hind and the "barefoot trimmer" nipped a hole in his wall and through the white line to "give it some air", which then caused an abscess, and then the vet lanced it and told them to put a boot on it (and wipe some stuff on it) for a week..meanwhile, he doesn't pick his feet up (much less hold them up) very well without pitching a fit and kicking where he shouldn't even be able to reach. 

I found out about how bad his feet are when I moved directly beside his hip and my whole arms length and he still managed to kick me. After I got home I assessed the injury and I'm okay..but he cut me through my jeans (they're pretty thick too!) and it's already bruising and swollen. But, I'll be fine and it's no biggy, he got me better than I originally thought he did though. But, aside from his abscess/painful left hind, I got all his feet up and held them for a good 30-60 seconds each, which is a great start, in my opinion.

Aside from his feet though..he just doesn't know any boundaries. I see lots of potential as a good kids/4H horse though, for sure. He has great confo for barrels too  (I'm a game freak, I apologize, haha). I tossed a chain on him under his chin for awhile while I got him responsive to just my body language/voice cues. He's not stupid, just wasn't ever told very well. He caught on real quick and his owners thought it was some miracle because he's never acted so calm and listened that well. But hey, what can I say? (;

I got an extra $10 on my asking price, and I'm rather happy about how the day ended. I almost hit 8-10 deer on my way home (and I'm tempted to ask permission to hunt their 80+ acres, lol), but my car's still safe and sound, parked in my lot right now.

I'm proud of myself, and I think I made a really nice first impression. I'll be going back every tuesday to see how well they've continued with what I've taught them and show them something new if they've progressed enough.

I'll be making sure to update every tuesday both for my own record and to entertain y'all folks


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well..today was kind of an eye opener..not horse-wise though, lol.
Never again will I bank on for sure getting paid for an appointment, it may get cancelled. Owner of the horse is out of state at job training and I'm not -$35 and had to ask my mum for another $20 so I can make it back home to pennsylvania this weekend.

It wasn't all wasted even though it was cancelled for the week and I didn't get any money..I know I won't ever spend money I set aside because I'm suppose to get it back a few days after..Doesn't always work out right.  Learn from my experience, lol. I feel horrible asking my mum for money to get home..but everyone agrees with me that $200 a month is NOT enough to cover gas, food, and anything I may need/want.


----------

